# Pet Peeves



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 11, 2015)

A take on the whats pissing you off thread. A lot of things cause irritation or eye rolls without angering to the point of pissing one off.

Thing 1: people and holding doors. People open a door outwards (away from them) and do not cross through the threshold. Instead, they hold the door open with one arm closer to the hinges. This means you now have to try and navigate the narrow entrance without brushing against them, and it is an awkward invasion of personal space. Or, you are ahead of them and they force you to stop so they can then walk ahead of you to open the door - usually doing the former action. It's a pet peeve because it halts my progress/invades my space - and my arms are not broken or full. I am capable of doing it myself.

Thing 2: company's requiring you to enter your full mailing address upon applying for a job. With the invention of google map streetview, recruiters and potential employers now have the ability to look at my house and neighbourhood and prejudge me. Now, i live in an ok area, but have lived in less nice places. I wonder how many interviews are won or lost because of that judgement. Once you recieve an offer, sure. But why do you need my full address when i am merely applying for consideration for a position? Old habits of contacting people, perhaps...but seems out of place now.


----------



## MsBrightside (Sep 11, 2015)

1) People that pronounce the word nuclear as nuke-you-ler. The US had a certain former president that did this a lot (way to represent!) You'd think someone who graduated from Yale would be capable of correctly pronouncing a 3-syllable word in his own native language. Also people who say "warsh" instead of "wash." I like hearing different accents, but pronouncing letters that aren't even there just seems wrong. 

2) People that feel a pathological need to Reply All to big group texts and use up the tiny amount of storage on the message inbox of my non-smart phone with a plethora of pithy comments like "K," "LOL," or an emoji. Or something TMI like "We can't come because Emma has this weird toe fungus and can't wear socks for a week." Thanks for sharing! Sometimes it's nice to know who's coming to an event, but I don't really need 10 inane replies to a simple text like "Tonight's meeting is cancelled." Maybe the person who sent the message would like to confirm that it was received (in which case there's a Reply Sender option!), but the rest of us just don't care.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 11, 2015)

We have a thread for this already. Just in case you want to read back or whatever.


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 11, 2015)

When I'm trying to buy groceries at the store and people take their baskets with them wherever they go.

"I want cheese, so im going to go to this tiny cheese section and take the whole thing up with my cart". Ya know, instead of moving the cart back 5 feet and walking up to the fucking cheese aisle.

OH MY GOD IM RAGING JUST TYPING THIS


----------



## Tad (Sep 11, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> 1) People that pronounce the word nuclear as nuke-you-ler. The US had a certain former president that did this a lot (way to represent!) You'd think someone who graduated from Yale would be capable of correctly pronouncing a 3-syllable word in his own native language. Also people who say "warsh" instead of "wash." I like hearing different accents, but pronouncing letters that aren't even there just seems wrong.



I am not infrequently guilty of this, and I really have no excuse because my father worked in the nuclear industry! "Nuclear" just doesn't sound right to my tongue, so if I'm not paying attention apparently I abuse it to a more classic english flow -- i.e. 'newcewlar'


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 11, 2015)

BigChaz said:


> When I'm trying to buy groceries at the store and people take their baskets with them wherever they go.
> 
> "I want cheese, so im going to go to this tiny cheese section and take the whole thing up with my cart". Ya know, instead of moving the cart back 5 feet and walking up to the fucking cheese aisle.
> 
> OH MY GOD IM RAGING JUST TYPING THIS



Huh, taking the trolley around everywhere with you is the accepted practise over here. If you leave your trolley somewhere at the end of an aisle or something then it will either get taken away or just really piss everybody off.


----------



## MsBrightside (Sep 11, 2015)

Tad said:


> I am not infrequently guilty of this, and I really have no excuse because my father worked in the nuclear industry! "Nuclear" just doesn't sound right to my tongue, so if I'm not paying attention apparently I abuse it to a more classic english flow -- i.e. 'newcewlar'


Nooooo, Tad! Say it isn't so! 

Luckily I enjoy listening to you so much otherwise I probably wouldn't mind in your case.


----------



## Crumbling (Sep 11, 2015)

loopytheone said:


> Huh, taking the trolley around everywhere with you is the accepted practise over here. If you leave your trolley somewhere at the end of an aisle or something then it will either get taken away or just really piss everybody off.



It's a bloody nuisance here too. But, because the aisles in the shops are often barely wide enough for two people plus trolley anyhow, it's even more of a nuisance to just abandon your trolley somewhere.

That said, If you can't decide which of the 500 identical packets of mild white cheddar you want, do a lap or something while you dither so other people can get their cheese.


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 12, 2015)

Crumbling said:


> It's a bloody nuisance here too. But, because the aisles in the shops are often barely wide enough for two people plus trolley anyhow, it's even more of a nuisance to just abandon your trolley somewhere.
> 
> That said, If you can't decide which of the 500 identical packets of mild white cheddar you want, do a lap or something while you dither so other people can get their cheese.



...who is buying mild white cheddar, anyway? Extra mature is obviously the way to go!

I think the worst thing about people with trolleys is when they push them in front of the reduced section and then literally nobody else can get near it.


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 12, 2015)

I cannot stay at someone else's place. Ever. If I visit I need my hotel room that I have ownership or rentalship of. Visit for all day, OK but not staying in a guest bedroom or anything. Maybe it's a control issue or a need for assured privacy if I desire. 

Also it is very hard to dispose of the corpses without total privacy...


----------



## MsBrightside (Sep 12, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> I cannot stay at someone else's place. Ever. If I visit I need my hotel room that I have ownership or rentalship of. Visit for all day, OK but not staying in a guest bedroom or anything. Maybe it's a control issue or a need for assured privacy if I desire.
> 
> Also it is very hard to dispose of the corpses without total privacy...


I'm curious whether you ever go camping? You could always have your own tent!

Having a nearby woods and ground covered with leaf litter would also be convenient for any disposal issues that may arise.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Sep 12, 2015)

I have a few, but I hate it when people say mines. UGH!

Unless you are speaking of a place where you get coal or gold, the word is MINE no "S".


----------



## blackcaesarbhm (Sep 13, 2015)

My biggest pet peeves are Ohio State Buckeyes fans!!


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 13, 2015)

People who don't pronounce my IRL name properly. 

It is five letters long. That one in the middle? That is an 's'. It is not a 'z'. Please don't say it like it is.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 13, 2015)

lucca23v2 said:


> I have a few, but I hate it when people say mines. UGH!



I always thought this usage was peculiar to Mexican-Americans in East Los Angeles. Apparently it's found a home on the East Coast, too. Another quirk of speech from East LA, which I found more humorous than peevish, was using the word "little" as an intensifier for the word "small", as in "I just want a little small one." 
i


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 13, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> I'm curious whether you ever go camping? You could always have your own tent!
> 
> Having a nearby woods and ground covered with leaf litter would also be convenient for any disposal issues that may arise.



I've never gone camping, no. My own tent would suffice I guess. Maybe I could stay in a guest room if I brought a tent! Thanks for the idea! Leaf cover is too short term, proper disposal requires power tools and plastic sheeting. Maybe cement.


----------



## Mordecai (Sep 13, 2015)

loopytheone said:


> People who don't pronounce my IRL name properly.
> 
> It is five letters long. That one in the middle? That is an 's'. It is not a 'z'. Please don't say it like it is.



My solutions are to just call people: "human", "entity", "being", "Millhouse".


----------



## MsBrightside (Sep 13, 2015)

lucca23v2 said:


> I have a few, but I hate it when people say mines. UGH!
> 
> Unless you are speaking of a place where you get coal or gold, the word is MINE no "S".


I must be in the clear on this one, because I'm not even sure what you mean. 



loopytheone said:


> People who don't pronounce my IRL name properly.
> 
> It is five letters long. That one in the middle? That is an 's'. It is not a 'z'. Please don't say it like it is.


I'm glad you mentioned this, or I probably would have been one of the guilty parties. But I'm going to blame it on a certain Hanna-Barbera cartoon I grew up watching. 



dwesterny said:


> I've never gone camping, no. My own tent would suffice I guess. Maybe I could stay in a guest room if I brought a tent! Thanks for the idea! Leaf cover is too short term, proper disposal requires power tools and plastic sheeting. Maybe cement.


You've never gone camping?! You should! It's fun (with the right people) and a great opportunity to explore the possibilities of campfire cooking. I may go add this to the list of things-I-want-to-do-with-everyone-if-the-world-were-no-object thread.

Although you're starting to scare me.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Sep 13, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> I must be in the clear on this one, because I'm not even sure what you mean.
> 
> 
> I'm glad you mentioned this, or I probably would have been one of the guilty parties. But I'm going to blame it on a certain Hanna-Barbera cartoon I grew up watching. [emoji14]
> ...


MsB.. things like.. 

Person 1: I purchased a new cell today.

Person 2: Nice. I am buying mines next week.

UGH!!!!!!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## MsBrightside (Sep 13, 2015)

lucca23v2 said:


> MsB.. things like..
> 
> Person 1: I purchased a new cell today.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the explanation, lucca! That would bug me, too, but I don't recall ever hearing anyone actually say that.  

Either it's not as prevalent in the places I've lived, or else I've been in a state of blissful oblivion.


----------



## LeoGibson (Sep 13, 2015)

I don't know about where y'all shop, but the aisles are pretty wide here so getting around the buggies isn't too big of a deal. I know my wife takes her buggy everywhere with her because she has her purse sitting right in the child seat part and it's usually open so she can sift through her coupons and she doesn't want to leave it unattended.



dwesterny said:


> I cannot stay at someone else's place. Ever. If I visit I need my hotel room that I have ownership or rentalship of. Visit for all day, OK but not staying in a guest bedroom or anything. Maybe it's a control issue or a need for assured privacy if I desire.
> 
> Also it is very hard to dispose of the corpses without total privacy...



Total agreement with you about everything except the corpse disposal. As I have gotten older I no longer like to stay with other people. I'd much rather get my own room for some privacy and space.

On the body disposal though, it's much easier to go to a wetland marsh around here as this area is lousy with alligators. They'll take care of your evidence destroying needs.



lucca23v2 said:


> I have a few, but I hate it when people say mines. UGH!
> 
> Unless you are speaking of a place where you get coal or gold, the word is MINE no "S".



C'mon girl. You knows I gotsta get mines!



Dr. Feelgood said:


> I always thought this usage was peculiar to Mexican-Americans in East Los Angeles. Apparently it's found a home on the East Coast, too. Another quirk of speech from East LA, which I found more humorous than peevish, was using the word "little" as an intensifier for the word "small", as in "I just want a little small one."
> i



I am totally guilty of this infraction.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 13, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> I cannot stay at someone else's place. Ever. If I visit I need my hotel room that I have ownership or rentalship of. Visit for all day, OK but not staying in a guest bedroom or anything. Maybe it's a control issue or a need for assured privacy if I desire.
> 
> Also it is very hard to dispose of the corpses without total privacy...



I am this way with transportation. I need the ability to flee at any moment's time! I can't do carpooling or even take a friend's car somewhere. 

---

Another one for me is when people say "weary" when they mean "wary". It annoys the hell out of me for some reason. "We need to be weary of that" - Those people refuse to accept that weary means tired, not cautious. 

I also have "chemical hypersensitivity" - aka I am allergic to perfumes and other chemicals (experience flushes all the way up to severe rashes and hard time breathing). When I tell people they still wear it but say, "But I am only wearing a little, you should be fine!!" and I'm like..."Oh good - let me tell the people allergic to nuts that its ok, I only gave them a 'little bit of nuts'"!


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 13, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> "Oh good - let me tell the people allergic to nuts that its ok, I only gave them a 'little bit of nuts'"!



Xy is threatening me here! I must be vigilant and *weary* of her ill intent.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 13, 2015)

I have enough ill intent it would tire anybody out! *hides the almond joy behind her back*


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 14, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> "Oh good - let me tell the people allergic to nuts that its ok, I only gave them a 'little bit of nuts'"!



Snickers: Get some nuts. </british tv advert reference>


----------



## lucca23v2 (Sep 17, 2015)

Xy.. my mom was very sensitive to perfumes and things like that as well. She didn't get rashes.. but her sense of smell was very sensitive. Even laundry detergent would bother her. Now I am very careful with the scents I use.. from shampoo down to deodorant.. I don't want to have anyone react to something that I am wearing. I pick scents that go with my body chemistry so that 1 light spray is enough to go through the day without it being over powering or effect anyone 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## MsBrightside (Sep 17, 2015)

lucca23v2 said:


> Xy.. my mom was very sensitive to perfumes and things like that as well. She didn't get rashes.. but her sense of smell was very sensitive. Even laundry detergent would bother her. Now I am very careful with the scents I use.. from shampoo down to deodorant.. I don't want to have anyone react to something that I am wearing. I pick scents that go with my body chemistry so that 1 light spray is enough to go through the day without it being over powering or effect anyone


Wow--that's really thoughtful of you, lucca! Kind of like Xyantha, I am sensitive to certain perfumes/colognes, powdered detergents, and aerosols from hot peppers; sometimes these things can give me a rash/hives or cause my airways to constrict.

I don't expect everyone to be as allergy-conscious as you, but it would be nice if some of my family members were a little more considerate about it.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Nov 28, 2015)

When people diet.

Not for the weight loss or anything. But for the complete obsession and incessant talking about it. And the borderline social pressure to make you diet too.

All my coworkers are on various diets and wont stop talking about juicing, couscous, and calories. Its got to the point I am like...don't you have a life or something? I know you have a kid, why don't you bore me by talking about their school project for a bit? Or that TMI medical condition? Anything to take a break from the diet talk.

They are like what diet are you on?? Did you know that an apple has as many calories as a chocolate bar?

Don't even try to beat me at calorie awareness, baby girl. I have a vested interest stronger than yours...and it is the eat whatever the fk I want diet, then I run around to burn off enough calories to justify it. BTW this bread is delicious!!!!


----------



## lucca23v2 (Nov 28, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> When people diet.
> 
> Not for the weight loss or anything. But for the complete obsession and incessant talking about it. And the borderline social pressure to make you diet too.
> 
> ...



this part in bold - that is so something i would say/do and so not Canadian...lmfao..


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 30, 2015)

Urg, I hate diet talk as well. I never quite know what to say and get all awkward. Doesn't help that I used to have an eating disorder so that kind of talk is really agitating to me anyway. 

The last time somebody talked about dieting in front of me they ended up getting a double cheeseburger for lunch. I think I am officially a bad influence!


----------



## Tad (Nov 30, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> When people diet.
> 
> Not for the weight loss or anything. But for the complete obsession and incessant talking about it. And the borderline social pressure to make you diet too.
> 
> ...



Well, you are in the GTA, aren't the other acceptable topics for conversation limited to:
- exercise regimes
- real estate prices
- how people would fix <whichever Toronto sports team is losing, errr playing at the time>
- commute times

????

*ducks and runs before I get the hounds set on me*


----------



## Melian (Nov 30, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> When people diet.
> 
> Not for the weight loss or anything. But for the complete obsession and incessant talking about it. And the borderline social pressure to make you diet too.
> 
> ...



Infinite reps (but in reality, zero, because I can't rep you yet).



Tad said:


> Well, you are in the GTA, aren't the other acceptable topics for conversation limited to:
> - exercise regimes
> - real estate prices
> - how people would fix <whichever Toronto sports team is losing, errr playing at the time>
> ...



That's about right.


----------



## dwesterny (Nov 30, 2015)

Melian said:


> Infinite reps (but in reality, zero, because I can't rep you yet).



I tried to get her for you but I can't. Reped her too much, I guess I'm a serial repist.


----------



## dwesterny (Dec 14, 2015)

People who fail to understand elavator etiquette. You don't stand right in front of the elevator door and step on as soon as it opens. You stand to the side and let the people leaving get off first. Especially if there are several of you getting on.

Also when the elevators are slow and crowded, people who get on going the wrong direction on purpose just to secure their elevator spot.Like they need to go down from 4 to 1, but they get on the almost full elevator going up. Selfish pricks. You prevented the guy going from floor 5-8 and the guy going from floor 9-12 from getting on meanwhile another elevator going down may have already stoped where you got on. And you behaved in this irrational, selfish, anti-social, downright fucking idiotic manner why? Because you needed closure on the hallway waiting situation? Because you like that particular elevator?


----------



## agouderia (Dec 14, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> When people diet.
> 
> Not for the weight loss or anything. But for the complete obsession and incessant talking about it. And the borderline social pressure to make you diet too.



This! 

Apart from the fact that I'm highly skeptical of people who define themselves mainly over their weight, what is increasingly unnerving me is the amount of plain nonsense I'm supposed to accept as face value when listening to diet sermons.

Eating & dieting has turned into a secular ideology - and as with most ideologies, much of it is based on a certain interpretation of (not always correct) facts. 

Some of what I've had to listen to lately is so down right stupid and false that it brought out the belligerent archeologist's daughter in me. For some poor paleo-, anti-gluten disciple to be buried under an avalanche of food & demography history - probably wishing he/she had never left their mental cave.....


----------



## dwesterny (Dec 14, 2015)

At my last job every time certain people were in the lunch room with me their topic somehow always came around to what diet they are on and how they lost 3 pounds or whatever. It was one large table so there was no way to be there and not hear it. I work in the medical field, I have no problem with the occasional times when someone will want to express their concern for my health long term and directly talk to me about it. They do it once, get out in an adult upfront manner and then move on. But the like proxy preaching approach is really annoying because it just drags and repeats.


----------



## LeoGibson (Dec 14, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> People who fail to understand elavator etiquette. You don't stand right in front of the elevator door and step on as soon as it opens. You stand to the side and let the people leaving get off first. Especially if there are several of you getting on.
> 
> Also when the elevators are slow and crowded, people who get on going the wrong direction on purpose just to secure their elevator spot.Like they need to go down from 4 to 1, but they get on the almost full elevator going up. Selfish pricks. You prevented the guy going from floor 5-8 and the guy going from floor 9-12 from getting on meanwhile another elevator going down may have already stoped where you got on. And you behaved in this irrational, selfish, anti-social, downright fucking idiotic manner why? Because you needed closure on the hallway waiting situation? Because you like that particular elevator?



When that happens, I say full on farting right next to them is fair game.


----------



## Fat Molly (Dec 14, 2015)

When people don't replace a toilet paper roll in the bathroom when the new roll is RIGHT THERE and the roll dispenser is SUPER EASY BECAUSE IT'S LITERALLY THE SAME KIND THAT EVERYONE HAS. 

(my boyfriend does this a lot lol)


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Dec 14, 2015)

Fat Molly said:


> When people don't replace a toilet paper roll in the bathroom when the new roll is RIGHT THERE and the roll dispenser is SUPER EASY BECAUSE IT'S LITERALLY THE SAME KIND THAT EVERYONE HAS.



My wife does this, but she has a good reason. When she was a small girl, a gypsy fortune teller informed her that she (my wife ... well, future wife at that time ... not the gypsy) would die while replacing a toilet paper roll. And since the sibyl was a _gypsy_, she must have moved around a lot. And that's why so many people don't replace toilet paper rolls.


----------



## Fat Molly (Dec 14, 2015)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> My wife does this, but she has a good reason. When she was a small girl, a gypsy fortune teller informed her that she (my wife ... well, future wife at that time ... not the gypsy) would die while replacing a toilet paper roll. And since the sibyl was a _gypsy_, she must have moved around a lot. And that's why so many people don't replace toilet paper rolls.



wow ok that makes a lot of sense

i feel like such an asshole now 

blessed are those who don't replace the toilet paper rolls

for theirs is the kingdom of not dying whilst replacing toilet paper rolls

:bow:


----------



## Melian (Dec 15, 2015)

LeoGibson said:


> When that happens, I say full on farting right next to them is fair game.



YES. Farting is the best response in so many situations.


----------



## loopytheone (Dec 17, 2015)

Fat Molly said:


> When people don't replace a toilet paper roll in the bathroom when the new roll is RIGHT THERE and the roll dispenser is SUPER EASY BECAUSE IT'S LITERALLY THE SAME KIND THAT EVERYONE HAS.
> 
> (my boyfriend does this a lot lol)



Roll dispenser....? Over here the toilet rolls just sit on top of the toilet or on the floor next to it...


----------



## dwesterny (Dec 17, 2015)

loopytheone said:


> Roll dispenser....? Over here the toilet rolls just sit on top of the toilet or on the floor next to it...



But without a toilet paper dispenser you are missing the joy of coming home to this:
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Z9YNmCIscs"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Z9YNmCIscs[/ame]

Literally this happens as soon as a roll goes on. All of it on the floor.


----------



## loopytheone (Dec 20, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> But without a toilet paper dispenser you are missing the joy of coming home to this:
> 
> Literally this happens as soon as a roll goes on. All of it on the floor.



Instead, we get the joy of the dogs breaking into the downstairs toilet, stealing the toilet rolls and shredding them everywhere. =p


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Jan 22, 2016)

When I mention I do not have,and have not had cable/a tv in seven plus years...and they are aghast. What do you DO with your life!? They cry.

Read a book? Write a book? Look at news, understand history? Talk with people? Watch only the shows i want, with no commercials?

When you do not watch it, Tv is annoying as hell, and dumbs down even intellectual shows to sub par material, spending more than half the show summarizing what happened in the 10 min before the commercial came on.


----------



## dblbellybhm (Jan 22, 2016)

The word is jewelry not "jewlery"! What's the difference you say? Jewelry is made from jewels!

On the checkout lane in the supermarket: get your form of payment ready while the cashier scans your items or even sooner. Don't fumble around while engaging the cashier in conversation as she nervously eyes the growing line behind you.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 22, 2016)

Savers clubs. It seems almost impossible to make a purchase anywhere without being invited to "Join our Sup-R-Sav-R Klub, and you can save money!" All I need to do is give them a lot of personal information which they will sell to everybody and his uncle, who will then pester me for the rest of my days to buy things I do not need and do not want. I'd rather pay a couple more bucks for the privacy.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 23, 2016)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Savers clubs. It seems almost impossible to make a purchase anywhere without being invited to "Join our Sup-R-Sav-R Klub, and you can save money!" All I need to do is give them a lot of personal information which they will sell to everybody and his uncle, who will then pester me for the rest of my days to buy things I do not need and do not want. I'd rather pay a couple more bucks for the privacy.


Extra credit bonus pet peeve points: Those programs at pharmacy stores (Walgreen's, Rite-Aid, CVS, etc.). I'd just as soon not provide them with my snack-food, OTC meds, beer, or tobacco purchase history (I don't drink or smoke, but if I did...) to correlate with my prescription meds list (none presently, but...) and my other personally identifying information. 

This stuff is creepier than you think.


----------



## Crumbling (Jan 23, 2016)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> things I do not need and do not want



Worse is when they start sending you discount coupons for things you do need... BEFORE you know you need them


----------



## bigmac (Jan 24, 2016)

The "why do you want this job" questions on job applications. _*Because it pays way more than my current gig*_ should be an acceptable answer.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 25, 2016)

I often wonder who dreams up forms like this. It's not just job applications: the information sheet I fill out for my doctor demands to know BOTH my birth date and my age. This guy has four years of college and four more years of medical school, yet he can't do simple arithmetic?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Jan 25, 2016)

Yes, bigmac!!

Omg dr feelgood - that is hilarious, i never really thought of it that way!


----------



## dwesterny (Jan 25, 2016)

bigmac said:


> The "why do you want this job" questions on job applications. _*Because it pays way more than my current gig*_ should be an acceptable answer.



I once had an applicant answer "because I need the health insurance". I found it to be an acceptable answer and we hired them.


----------



## agouderia (Jan 25, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> I once had an applicant answer "because I need the health insurance". I found it to be an acceptable answer and we hired them.



It mainly is an honest answer. Honesty often doesn't get the acclaim it should receive, for it is a very valuable, sometimes also uncomfortable trait. It's good you could help in it being rewarded dwes.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Feb 20, 2016)

Being excited at receiving a text because you think it's from someone you would like to hear from and then realizing you're just being told that your 4G allotment for the month is running out.
Eat. My. Ass.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Feb 20, 2016)

I hate that. "You are at 80% of your limit" is the last call text equivalent.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Feb 24, 2016)

When you take the time to bullet out your questions and they STILL only answer some of then, not all!!


----------



## loopytheone (Feb 26, 2016)

Count yourselves lucky, my mobile broadband has given up altogether. Stealing mum's orange juice, crisps and internet.


----------

